

Developing Mental Models of Entrepreneurship - nikibeth
http://nikibeth.com/2009/03/06/are-you-an-entrepreneur/

======
qubikle
There seems to be a disconnect between the questions being asked and the
survey - the blog post linked asks specifically entrepreneurs to answer the
survey, but the survey does not seem specific to entrepreneurs. Rather, it
seems to map the perception of entrepreneurs amongst the general population.

If you have such a questionare, but seed it with answers only from a specific
group of people, your result will be wrong. It's like asking - do you think
pandas are cute, and then only inviting 3 year old girls to answer the survey.

~~~
nikibeth
This actually depends on your population of interest. I want to know what
entrepreneurs think because they are experts in the field. If 3 year old girls
have the best idea about pandas, then that is who you should ask.

The same questions about entrepreneurs could be asked of a general population
of people, but this is more likely to be drawn from a stereotype or heuristic
rather than actual experience.

If I went into the design of the study that will follow from this survey, then
the reason why I picked entrepreneurs as my sample might be more clear.

